# Bug what's going round



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Any one had bug what's going round hot sweats runny nose sore throat not eating etc.
Been off work a week now proper knocked me off my feet this time


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Daughter had a monster of a cold just before Christmas and decided to share it with me, not too bad in myself but really blocked nose, difficult to breathe and a dry cough that just wouldn't quit. Took me about two weeks to shake it, probably me that gave it to the Queen!

Got it again now but nowhere near as bad, feel ok just bunged up and snotty. Haven't really had a cold for years so probably getting my share all in one go.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

It started circulating around our office in Mid December. i manage to avoid it until the first week back after the new year.

Its possible there are a couple of strains as several people who has a cold in mid December have come down with something again since.

My mother in law recently got the flu which seems to also be doing the rounds!

Rich


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m day off today due to the bug, sore throat and the cough is the worst. Just been and washed the car to try to sweat it out.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had it over Christmas mate, the throats the worst part , only thing that helped was paracetamol oddly enough, taking a couple a half hour before bed meant I actually could get some sleep , still have an annoying cough and a bit of mucus now but hopefully it will all b gone soon meh .


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm off sick today with it. I want it gone !


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep.
I ached like mad. I slept for over 22 hours in a 36 hour period.
Just kept on top of flulids like normal lasted about 5 days


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought i`d got rid of it but it came back on saturday, sneezing and coughing all over the passengers on my bus (just getting my own back) but i did have 3 very cold buses in 3 days so might have been a chill i got. Feel a bit better today.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

It's very prevalent up here. My wife and 2.5yr old toddler have it and have been coughing and sneezing for 5 weeks now. Doctors have given my wife antibiotics but nothing for the toddler as they want kids to fight it naturally. However....the doctor was saying that he's seen it with both adults and kids after 10 weeks of it! Joy! 

I've got a very 'light' version so far - and long may that be the case!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Blackroc said:


> It's very prevalent up here. My wife and 2.5yr old toddler have it and have been coughing and sneezing for 5 weeks now. Doctors have given my wife antibiotics but nothing for the toddler as they want kids to fight it naturally. However....the doctor was saying that he's seen it with both adults and kids after 10 weeks of it! Joy!
> 
> I've got a very 'light' version so far - and long may that be the case!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is your doctor prescribing antibiotics for a viral infection...


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

DrEskimo said:


> Why is your doctor prescribing antibiotics for a viral infection...


Because it's moved on from a virus to a chest infection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Blackroc said:


> Because it's moved on from a virus to a chest infection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah...what a bugger


----------

